# Crossover help, Vifa / Silver Flute



## bmdtech (Dec 17, 2011)

I am intending to build up 4 speakers using the following drivers in each cabinet. They are going to be used for HT and Music 50/50. I don't have a lot knowledge about crossover design but I do have quite a lot of experience with soldering electronic components. Any of the technical guidance would be very helpful and appreciated. Cabinets are right around 1 Cubic Foot each.



2 X Silver Flute W17RRC38-4

http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.co.../silver-flute-w17rc38-04-ohm-6-1/2-wool-cone/

1 X Vifa D27TG-35

http://www.parts-express.com/vifa-d27tg35-06-1-silk-dome-tweeter--264-1022

From the reading I have done I have tried to match speaker and tweeter efficiencies as best I can. I plan to crossover at 2500 in a 2 way configuration. I would like to present 6 to 8 ohms to the receiver which is a Denon 3803. Rated 110 WPC at 8 ohms and 150 at 6 ohms. I would like to know if something as simple as the prebuilt Dayton crossovers would work?

http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-xo2w-25k-2-way-speaker-crossover-2500-hz--260-142

They will be set up to only handle 80Hz and up as I have 4 12" Infinity Reference subs tuned to 20 Hz with 2 Bash 500 amps taking care of the bass. I would like to know if I can expect these speakers to be able to play 110 DB peaks at least.

Please let me know what would you do if these were yours??


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

bmdtech said:


> 2 X Silver Flute W17RRC38-4
> 
> http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.co.../silver-flute-w17rc38-04-ohm-6-1/2-wool-cone/
> 
> ...


Not a crossover designer but the parts list seems to be tailored for a 2.5-way over a 2-way.

Just my $.02


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

There are a lot of variables you are leaving out for a full start to finish DIY speaker design. First off, yes you can use prebuilt/textbook crossovers for a starter project. You can even get some relatively decent results going that route but you will need to compensate for other things like tweeter attenuation, BSC, and a Zobel to make your textbook filters work better. I would encourage you to try this especially since most will just say "build a proven design or don't bother." Think hard on it before you buy anything. If you want guaranteed results the first time you should build someones similar design instead of starting your own. There are many MTMs and 1.5-ways out there. Those woofers are of decent sensitivity so ya, in an MTM config you would be able to get some pretty high SPL. It would be better to use 8Ω woofers so you can design them in parallel, rather than using those 4Ω Silver Flutes in series. And your receiver should have plenty of power btw :T I still have my 10 year old Denon that has been used and abused with 4Ω loads and it hasn't had any issues.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Here's a link to a Freeware Crossover app (you'll need Microsoft Excel). I used their Woofer Box and Circuit Designer with good results with a Sub Linkwitz Transform project recently.

Passive Crossover Designer 7


----------



## paulp123 (Dec 16, 2013)

Just a precaution, the human voice and must instruments etc have a range of between 300-3,500 hz which will place your crossover right in the most sensitive spot in the freq curve. Is there a way to have a full range work down to your subs say to 100-120 hz and let the subs handle the power and a full range work the sensitive vocals, speach etc? Just asking


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have used DAYTON pre-assembled crossovers from PARTSEXPRESS with very good results...


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

If you need a hand with the crossover design feel free to drop me a line.I would not use text book anything for crossovers.Acoustical measurements of the drivers in the cabinet design with the acoustic material used inside the cabinets is a MUST.

And again yes use the 8ohm not the 4ohm. for a MTM


----------



## bmdtech (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the advice to all of you. I have decided that I do not have the time to do what I feel would need to be done to build these all up by myself. I am currently set on purchasing 2 pair of the Fusion Alchemy 8's from DIYsoundgroup. I think these will give me the SPL I want to keep up with my 4 subs for movies. Going to have to see how they do for music and EQ accordingly.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

bmdtech said:


> Thanks for the advice to all of you. I have decided that I do not have the time to do what I feel would need to be done to build these all up by myself. I am currently set on purchasing 2 pair of the Fusion Alchemy 8's from DIYsoundgroup. I think these will give me the SPL I want to keep up with my 4 subs for movies. Going to have to see how they do for music and EQ accordingly.


The alchemy 8s should do you very nicely


----------

